# Wierd Catch



## coyote_buster

Have any of you fellas out there gone out in the morning and had a catch you would never have expected to get? I went out one morning and I had a red fox in my box trap for *****. I just would never have thought to catch one of those in a box trap. Ohh.... and i had sardines for bait and brom grass lining the bottom of the trap. I will try to get pictures, they are on my phone though so i need to buy the program for my computer to upload them. Tell your stories of an unexpected catch.


----------



## xdeano

That's not to strange. I've had a few people tell me that they've caught fox in a box set with bodygrip traps. bodygrips aren't picky as to what gets in them. I've never had it happen to me, but there is always another year.

xdeano


----------



## take EM' close

About the wierdest thing I've caught is two cats right in a row (2 days) in the same FOX/COYOTE set with my cat set flagged to hell and feathered up about 50 yards away.... I'm not complaining though


----------



## ND trapper

The weirdest catch I had were two muskrats both caught by their tails in a foothold on a drowner.


----------



## barebackjack

Weirdest catch I had was a northern pike in a 110 set for muskrats on a undercut bank.

That was a wake up call reaching into the water to feel something cold and slimy instead of soft and furry!


----------



## coonhunter92

mine would be the time I caught a cottontail in a predator dirt hole set :sniper:


----------



## yooper-trapper

I caught a huge raccoon in a beaver set on a beaver slide way


----------



## blklabs2

a trout in a coni,a friend caught a bobcat by the paw in a 210 cubbie set for mink!! he was happy


----------



## greatwhitehunter3

one of my teachers caught a ********* in a foot trap!

(edited by NDtrapper)


----------



## wombat

caught a crow in a hay set but when i showed up in the am to check there was nithin but feathers and the foot.oh and lots of fox tracks


----------



## Gildog

I caught a frog in a mink set, and two days later I caught a creek chub in the same set.

This was with half the creek frozen over...not sure why the frog was out and about!


----------



## Lightman

Caught a grey squirrel over a gutpile set. A friend of mine caught a rabbit in a fox set with rabbit fur as bait.


----------



## wombat

ive caught a red squirrel in a bobcat set with rabbit as bait also.the red sqirrels will definetly eat meat.atleast in the winter,tey have pulled my rabbit bait out of the hole #s of times


----------



## Trapper Sean

Mine would either be the Gray i cought in a pocket baited with baccon grease or the Ermine in a pale set for ****.


----------



## Tylor Johnson

Nice looking Gray and Weasel! :sniper:


----------



## 6162rk

small northern in a 330 conibear.

(The rest of this post was edited by NDtrapper)


----------



## ND trapper

Guys, use common sense when posting. Telling the whole world that you caught granny's poodle in a body trap or a hawk or eagle in a foot trap is idiotic at best! Use your fricken heads!!! With the current administration in office the next four years are going to be tough for the trapping community and all you are doing is giving the anti's the ammunition to take us down. Think before you post. Thanks.


----------



## trapperbo

ND trapper said:


> Guys, use common sense when posting. Telling the whole world that you caught granny's poodle in a body trap or a hawk or eagle in a foot trap is idiotic at best! Use your fricken heads!!! With the current administration in office the next four years are going to be tough for the trapping community and all you are doing is giving the anti's the ammunition to take us down. Think before you post. Thanks.


I agree!!! Thanks.


----------



## Steelpuck18

wombat said:


> ive caught a red squirrel in a bobcat set with rabbit as bait also.the red sqirrels will definetly eat meat.atleast in the winter,tey have pulled my rabbit bait out of the hole #s of times


Ive heard of that, but also I think they use it for nesting insulation. I have seen one chew the tail off a deer and stuff it in his nest.


----------



## Trapping God

My weirdest was a skunk in a pocket drowning set for mink. Imagine the look on my face when i reached my bare hand down in the water and grabbed a skunk by the tail!!!     :sniper:


----------



## mestrelec

I have cought a coyot pup in a 330 conibear


----------



## ray12

Trapping God said:


> My weirdest was a skunk in a pocket drowning set for mink. Imagine the look on my face when i reached my bare hand down in the water and grabbed a skunk by the tail!!!     :sniper:


 uke:


----------



## gatermaster

ya i was just trapping ground hogs for a local farmer today and cought a black snake.


----------

